# Come salutare un maestro Zen



## lisetta

Ciao a tutti,

Devo scrivere un email a un maestro Zen italiano e non so come cominciarlo. Dovrei scrivere:

'Egregio Maestro' ? O c'è un modo migliore?

Ed un altra domanda: le do del lei o del voi? (-quando andavo in Italia da piccola, in Mezzogiorno,  mi ricordo che si usava 'voi' per parlare col prete)

Grazie in anticipo

(Per favore corregetemi gli errori)


----------



## housecameron

lisetta said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Devo scrivere un*a* (un') email a un maestro Zen italiano e non so come cominciarl*a*. Dovrei scrivere:
> 
> 'Egregio Maestro' ? O c'è un modo migliore?
> 
> Ed un*'*altra domanda: le *gli *do (devo dargli) del *L*ei o del *V*oi? (quando andavo in Italia da piccola, (in) *nel *Mezzogiorno, mi ricordo che si usava '*V*oi' per parlare col prete)
> 
> Grazie in anticipo
> 
> (Per favore correg*g*etemi gli errori)


 
Ciao Lisetta,
ottimo italiano, solo piccolissime rettifiche 

Questro Maestro lo conosci già personalmente?
Forse potebbe andare bene anche _caro_, se siete già in confidenza.
Direi di usare il Lei, comunque.
Facci sapere.


----------



## Lello4ever

Sicuramente il Lei, il Voi è scorretto anche se ampiamente diffuso al sud.


----------



## lisetta

Tante grazie per le risposte, e scusate, penso di aver sbagliato forum, avrei dovuto metterla nel forum italiano-inglese (-il maestro non l'ho mai conosciuto, perciò volevo scrivere in modo formale e con rispetto).


----------



## fabiog_1981

Lello4ever said:


> Sicuramente il Lei, il Voi è scorretto anche se ampiamente diffuso al sud.


Scusa perché scorretto? 
Non lo uso, ma non direi che è scorretto.


----------



## Oluja

Cosa ne dici di "Stimato Maestro?"


----------



## Salegrosso

Anche secondo me il Voi e' sbagliato come forma di cortesia in italiano.
Si puo' usare, nella lingua scritta, solo in registri o contesti molto particolari, ma non in una lettera formale.


----------



## Fabiuz

Oluja said:


> Cosa ne dici di "Stimato Maestro?"



"Stimato", anche se corretto, secondo me è troppo formale, ormai lo usano solo i politici o i notai.
Ciao

--------------------

Penso che "egregio" vada bene, al massimo potresti dire "Gentile Maestro", è abbastanza formale e rispettoso.
Anche per quanto riguarda la persona da usare la mia opinione è che dare del "Lei" sia più elegante del  "Voi", ma è tutta una questione di gusti.
Ciao


----------



## Salegrosso

Ho sentito dire che Gentile si usa per le donne, ed Egregio per gli uomini. 
Non so se sia vero, ma io l'avevo usato e mi era stato fatto notare.

Per il Voi, dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:
_Oggi l’uso del voi non è certo scomparso, ma è sempre più limitato sia regionalmente (Italia meridionale), sia come registro (familiare), sia generazionalmente (è in forte declino presso i giovani)._
Vedi http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=5497&ctg_id=93 

Essendo ristretto ad un ambito familiare, sarebbe sbagliato, o perlomeno del tutto fuori luogo, usarlo in una lettera indirizzata ad un Egregio Maestro.


----------



## Oluja

Fabiuz said:


> "Stimato", anche se corretto, secondo me è troppo formale, ormai lo usano solo i politici o i notai.
> ciao


 
Però bisogna ricordare che un maestro zen è una figura che dovrebbe godere di grande prestigio, a metà strada fra la filosofia e la religione; perciò se il maestro è un vero maestro, ed essendo questa una pratica di origine orientale, che dunque da molta importanza all'etichetta, non mi sembra troppo formale l'uso di "stimato"...


----------



## Fabiuz

Salegrosso said:


> Ho sentito dire che Gentile si usa per le donne, ed Egregio per gli uomini.
> Non so se sia vero, ma io l'avevo usato e mi era stato fatto notare.



Secondo me gentile si può usare senza problemi anche con un uomo.
D'altro canto deriva da "gens", il nome delle antiche famiglie nobili latine come la gens Julia, la Fabia (io ne so qualcosa), e quindi potrebbe essere considerato come sinonimo di nobile, cortese, di animo elevato.
Direi piuttosto che non mi sembra molto elegante dare dell'egregia ad una signora; il termine ha anch'esso un valore di stima (ex gregis: scelto dal gregge, che si eleva dalla massa), ma, sinceramente, a me suona male.

E' tardi e quindi, egregio collega, spengo il pc e mi leggo un libro.

ciao


----------



## Salegrosso

Gentile Fabiuz, buona lettura...


----------



## federicoft

Lello4ever said:


> Sicuramente il Lei, il Voi è scorretto anche se ampiamente diffuso al sud.



C'è da trasalire a leggere questo forum a volte... il Voi è correttissimo, anche se poco usato specialmente fuori del Sud. Mai letto i Promessi Sposi?


----------



## Fabiuz

Federicoft, suvvia, non essere così intransigente! L'opinione comune da quanto si può capire nel forum sembra essere che il "Voi" sia una forma, se non scorretta, perlomeno abbastanza obsoleta.
Se poi dobbiamo basare l'italiano sui Promessi Sposi, allora penso ci sia  qualcosa che non funziona.
Non penso che la lingua del duemila debba essere la stessa di Manzoni, altrimenti dovremmo inserire nei nostri discorsi qualche "ohibò, poffarbacco"  e così via.
Non penso che l'italiano vada ad impoverirsi se si utilizza il Lei al posto del Voi, si tratta solo di evoluzione della lingua.
Ciao


----------



## federicoft

Fabiuz said:


> Federicoft, suvvia, non essere così intransigente! L'opinione comune da quanto si può capire nel forum sembra essere che il "Voi" sia una forma, se non scorretta, perlomeno abbastanza obsoleta.
> Se poi dobbiamo basare l'italiano sui Promessi Sposi, allora penso ci sia  qualcosa che non funziona.
> Non penso che la lingua del duemila debba essere la stessa di Manzoni, altrimenti dovremmo inserire nei nostri discorsi qualche "ohibò, poffarbacco"  e così via.
> Non penso che l'italiano vada ad impoverirsi se si utilizza il Lei al posto del Voi, si tratta solo di evoluzione della lingua.
> Ciao



Lungi da me l'aver detto o anche pensato ciò. Se uno straniero mi chiedesse quale forma utilizzare tra le due, in una normale conversazione o corrispondenza, non ci penserei su un attimo prima di consigliargli il "lei".

Ma definirlo _scorretto _con tanta inappellabile intransigenza (quella sì) è un altro paio di maniche. Tra "scorretto" e "obsoleto" c'è un abisso. Il "voi" è assolutamente corretto, e ancorché non più di uso comune capita ancora di utilizzarlo o sentirlo in contesti molto formali - nell'Italia meridionale peraltro si continua ad utilizzare normalmente per rivolgersi a persone anziane o di riguardo. 
Ricordo sempre che questo forum è (dovrebbe essere) uno strumento di ausilio per persone che stanno imparando la lingua italiana, e non è nel loro interesse ricevere informazioni non corrette.


----------



## vega3131

lisetta said:


> ...penso di aver sbagliato forum, avrei dovuto metterla nel forum italiano-inglese


Perché non provare "Onorevole Maestro"/"Honourable Master"?


----------



## Eratostene L'Alchimista

Salve a tutti,

il Voi non è scorretto, anzi è la forma preferita in lettere estremamente formali (se doveste scrivere al Capo dello Stato dandogli del Lei, quello sì  sarebbe inopportuno e poco educato...).

Comunemente è usato pochissimo, anche al sud Italia: principalmente lo si usa con gente molto anziana (io mi ricordo che davo del Voi a mio nonno paterno).

Per scrivere ad un Maestro Zen io userei senza dubbio il Lei e mi riferirei a lui con il titolo di Onorabile/Onorevole: penso sia un titolo che si addica benissimo alla persona in esame, visto il tipo di disciplina che insegna (generalmente il titolo di Onorabile/Onorevole viene utilizzato spesso in ambiti orientali).


----------



## Salegrosso

Eratostene L'Alchimista said:


> il Voi non è scorretto, anzi è la forma preferita in lettere estremamente formali (se doveste scrivere al Capo dello Stato dandogli del Lei, quello sì sarebbe inopportuno e poco educato...).


 
Personalmente scrivendo a Napolitano darei proprio del Lei, molto piu' elegante e rispettoso.
A Napoli si da' del Voi, magari chiamandolo "Capo", al parcheggiatore abusivo, per intendersi...


----------



## franz rod

> ottimo italiano, solo piccolissime rettifiche



Tra le quali una inutile: si può tranquillamente scrivere "ed".


----------



## sally80

Chiar.mo Maestro (sta per "chiarissimo"). Mi sembra il più consono per un Maestro

In Italiano si dà del Lei, non del Voi. Anche al Presidente della Repubblica. 

Onorevole si dice ai Parlamentari

Comunque anche Egregio o Gentile vanno bene. La scelta è solo tua, a preferenza.


----------



## Salegrosso

Sally, sono *completamente* d'accordo con te.


----------



## SunDraw

Eratostene L'Alchimista said:


> il Voi non è scorretto, anzi è la forma preferita in lettere estremamente formali (se doveste scrivere al Capo dello Stato dandogli del Lei, quello sì sarebbe inopportuno e poco educato...).


 ??? Esiste forse un livello ancora più elevato e rarefatto di un Lei?
Faccio tre ipotesi su tale ...pianeta, ...empireo:
- alto protocollo... quello dei _Sua Eccellenza_/_Eminenza..._(dubito: se c'è un _Sua_ non ci sarà un _Voi_);
- forme vetuste... come un premettere un _Ser_ a un Notaio;
- forma tra pari d'alto grado.
Comunque la lettera di un comune cittadino a un Capo di Stato la vedrei redatta con il Lei.


sally80 said:


> Chiar.mo Maestro (sta per "chiarissimo"). Mi sembra il più consono per un Maestro*.*
> In *i*taliano si dà del Lei, non del Voi. Anche al Presidente della Repubblica.
> Onorevole si dice ai Parlamentari*.*
> Comunque anche Egregio o Gentile vanno bene. La scelta è solo tua, a preferenza.


Sottoscrivo per intero (salvo l'italiano maiuscolo...).


----------



## Eratostene L'Alchimista

sally80 said:


> Chiar.mo Maestro (sta per "chiarissimo"). Mi sembra il più consono per un Maestro
> 
> In Italiano si dà del Lei, non del Voi. Anche al Presidente della Repubblica.
> 
> Onorevole si dice ai Parlamentari
> 
> Comunque anche Egregio o Gentile vanno bene. La scelta è solo tua, a preferenza.



Non vorrei contraddirti, ma in italiano si usa anche del Voi seppur, come ho detto, solo in situazioni estremamente formali e molto di rado.

Andando in giro su internet ho trovato questa pagina (non sarà l'Accademia della Crusca, che qualcuno ha citato ma credo sia utile  ;-) ).

h t t p ://it.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080404023840AAY8Z97

EDIT: il fatto che il Voi sia in disuso non implica che sia scorretto. Fin ora l'uso del Voi non è stato classificato come scorretto da nessuna grammatica.


----------



## federicoft

Eratostene L'Alchimista said:


> Non vorrei contraddirti, ma in italiano si usa anche del Voi seppur, come ho detto, solo in situazioni estremamente formali e molto di rado.
> 
> Andando in giro su internet ho trovato questa pagina (non sarà l'Accademia della Crusca, che qualcuno ha citato ma credo sia utile  ;-) ).



Facciamo prima a citarla veramente l'Accademia della Crusca, non ti pare? 

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=5497&ctg_id=93

o un qualsiasi dizionario:
_
*3* nell'uso antico o, ancora oggi, in quello pop. meridionale si impiega come pron. personale riferito a una singola persona, in segno di deferenza (invece di __lei), oppure in segno di distacco verso chi è ritenuto di grado sociale o di rango inferiore;

_(Garzanti)

Riassumendo:
il voi non è più formale del Lei, è vero il contrario.
il voi non è più corretto del Lei, è anzi classificato come arcaico o di uso popolare.


----------



## SunDraw

Stessa discussione (sempre più interessante e ricca di particolari!) qui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=974516


----------



## giusyna

Ciao A tutti
Le grammatiche italiane moderne nella parte relativa ai pronomi allocutivi evidenziano la possibilità di utilizzare tutte e tre le forme( _tu, Voi e Lei_). Ho riscontrato l'utilizzo del voi di cortesia in lettere commerciali. *Es: Spettabile Ditta XXXX Vi ( forma atona) saremmo grati se ci inviaste il materiale riguardante....*
Con gli anni sicuramente il _Voi_ è andato in disuso rispetto al _Lei_ ma contesto chi scrive che è scorretto (federicoft ha pienamente ragione a citare Manzoni ma anche Dante, Machiavelli). Sicuramente Il riscontro del _Voi_, maggiormente usato al Sud è corretto anche se con l'avvento del fascismo anche il Nord ( che prediligeva il Lei) riprese l'uso dell'allocutivo _Voi_.
Ad oggi se si insegna la lingua Italiana ad uno straniero, ovviamente parlo della mia esperienza personale,  e si deve spiegare  la foma di cortesia sicuramente si parlerà solo della forma "Lei"...magari accennando all'eventualità che, se dovessero trovarsi in Campania,Basilicata,Calabria etc... potrebbero trovare la forma con il "voi"


----------



## sally80

Ad una ditta, un'azienda ed una società di certo non si a del Lei... ma ciò non comporta che sia corretto dare del Voi ad una persona fisica. E' oramai tradizione superata


----------



## giusyna

sally80 said:


> Ad una ditta, un'azienda ed una società di certo non si a del Lei... ma ciò non comporta che sia corretto dare del Voi ad una persona fisica. E' oramai tradizione superata


 ...Scusami.....ma *é corretto*, ... è semplicemente in "disuso"....cioè si predilige oggi nell'insegnamento della lingua italiana l'uso del _Lei_, e in alcuni contesti specifici il _Voi._
Nella SSIS (scuola di specializzazione insegnamento secondario) insegnano le due forme come corrette e anche testi di grammatica Italiana ( ad esempio il SENSINI, POLESINI, e anche SERIANNI) fanno lo stesso.
Oggi rispetto al dopoguerra sicuramente l'evoluzione della lingua ha modificato gli "usi"....quindi si predilige il "lei".

Giusto un appunto: Se io mando una lettera al responsabile commerciale di una ditta scriverò: *Gentilissimo Dottor XXX inviamo la merce YYY come da voi richiesto*_ quindi quello che dici è sbagliato nell'italiano commerciale si da del voi 
anche alle persone._

Concludo.....non confondiamoci con la scrittura giornalistica....se un giornalista ( Es: le interviste fatte da Riotta e Badaloni) intervista il Presidente della Repubblica gli da del LEI.


----------



## Eratostene L'Alchimista

giusyna said:


> ...Scusami.....ma *é corretto*, ... è semplicemente in "disuso"....cioè si predilige oggi nell'insegnamento della lingua italiana l'uso del _Lei_, e in alcuni contesti specifici il _Voi._
> Nella SSIS (scuola di specializzazione insegnamento secondario) insegnano le due forme come corrette e anche testi di grammatica Italiana ( ad esempio il SENSINI, POLESINI, e anche SERIANNI) fanno lo stesso.
> Oggi rispetto al dopoguerra sicuramente l'evoluzione della lingua ha modificato gli "usi"....quindi si predilige il "lei".
> 
> Giusto un appunto: Se io mando una lettera al responsabile commerciale di una ditta scriverò: *Gentilissimo Dottor XXX inviamo la merce YYY come da voi richiesto*_ quindi quello che dici è sbagliato nell'italiano commerciale si da del voi
> anche alle persone._
> 
> Concludo.....non confondiamoci con la scrittura giornalistica....se un giornalista ( Es: le interviste fatte da Riotta e Badaloni) intervista il Presidente della Repubblica gli da del LEI.



Non posso fare altro che essere pienamente d'accordo con te.

Io non ho mai detto che il Voi è preferibile rispetto al Lei, ma soltanto che in certi contesti *estremamente *(e ci tengo a sottolineare *estremamente*) formali è *più cortese ed appropriato *utilizzare il Voi, anziché semplicemente il Lei.

In ogni caso *non vi è assolutamente alcun dubbio* sul fatto che il Voi sia una forma *corretta*, sebbene *desueta* (dovremmo forse annoverare come errati vocaboli  quali "_allorquando_" o "_sovente_", soltanto per il fatto che nessuno li usa più?).

Il fatto che in alcune zone dell'Italia (quelle del Meridione, per intenderci) il Voi assuma un uso *diverso* da quello che generalmente ha a livello nazionale (come correttamente fatto notare dall'Accademia della Crusca) non è assolutamente un buon motivo per relegare questa forma all'appannaggio esclusivo dei dialetti di quelle zone. Sarebbe come dire che l'aggettivo dimostrativo "_codesto_", poiché scarsamente utilizzato nella lingua corrente, ma ampiamente impiegato nel dialetto toscano, sia esclusivamente una forma dialettale di Firenze e dintorni.

Inoltre, sebbene in Italia (fortunatamente) non abbiamo più questo genere di situazione, il Voi sarebbe la forma preferita in ambiti nobiliari. Quando ci si riferisce ad un sovrano in terza persona lo si chiama generalmente con appellativi tipo *Sua Maestà*, ma se  si dovesse parlare direttamente con lui, lo si dovrebbe appellare *Vostra Maestà*, e dargli del Voi: il Lei sarebbe troppo comune per un'occasione così  formale.

Tendo a sottolineare anche che, gran parte della letteratura corrente (soprattutto quella di fantasia o nelle traduzioni da altre lingue) in cui sono descritte scene ambientate in corti o castelli, è sicuramente preferito l'uso del Voi a quello del Lei.

Un ulteriore prova a conferma della correttezza (sebbene, ripeto della obsolescenza) del Voi si ha in forme di uso molto comune, come ad esempio l'appellativo "*Signoria Vostra*" che si usa in molte lettere formali. L'appellativo usa il Voi, non il Lei (altrimenti dovrebbe essere _Signoria Sua_): il fatto che nella stessa lettera si possa poi utilizzare anche il Lei è dovuto al fatto che ci si riferisce, non più all'interlocutore, ma alla _Signoria_ dello stesso.

Ripeto infine che la forma *migliore* nell'uso comune e nella maggior parte degli usi formali (anche altamente formali) è senza ombra di dubbio il Lei, ma è errato affermare che il Voi sia una forma scorretta o esclusivamente dialettale.


----------



## Angel.Aura

> Amici,
> 
> Permettetemi di ricordare a voi tutti che questa discussione riguarda:
> 
> 
> formule di cortesia per il Maestro Zen (egregio, esimio, chiarissimo).
> La discussione su dare del lei o dare del voi è ormai concentrata dove ci fa notare SunDraw.
> Per questo interessante tema vi invito a postare di là i vostri interventi.
> 
> Grazie a tutti
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


----------



## La Lu

lisetta said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Devo scrivere un email a un maestro Zen italiano e non so come cominciarlo. Dovrei scrivere:
> 
> 'Egregio Maestro' ? O c'è un modo migliore?
> 
> Ed un altra domanda: le do del lei o del voi?



In Italia in ambito buddhista si è soliti dare del lei e chiamare "Venerabile Maestro" o "Venerabile + nome acquisito coi voti".


----------



## o-nami

La Lu said:


> In Italia in ambito buddhista si è soliti dare del lei e chiamare "Venerabile Maestro" o "Venerabile + nome acquisito coi voti".



Sì, sì. "Venerabile" è la soluzione migliore a mio parere.
Non so a chi devi scrivere, ma ti consiglierei anche di valutare l'opportunità di usare il termine *Roshi*:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rōshi


----------

